# Iboga, Possible DP Treatment/Cure?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Some of you might have heard about Iboga, others might have not. Iboga is an African plant, capable of resetting opiate and dopamine receptors. I, personally, have not taken Iboga, because i have no reason too as i recovered fully after an excruciating year of DP/DR. But i remember when i was in the midst of the fog, that i would have possibly taken this route had i not recovered as fast as a did. Also, the one person who was worsened by taking it, didn't take the legit Iboga, they took IboGAINE, which is a downplayed, synthetic version of iboga. Stay strong my friends. Also people who have gone to this for both trauma related dp and drug induced dp. EVERYONE with dp has experienced some kind of trauma whether you think so or not. This is something to look forward too for long term dp'rs.Iboga needs to be researched more deeply. i love you all. links are below

http://depersonalizationtreatment.tumblr.com/

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32151-there-is-a-suppressed-cure-iboga/

''I went to the Iboga house four months ago, and had my mind completely cleared. I had a horrible memory, depersonalization, and overall dissociation. Words can't describe how good i feel now.'' - A person who messaged me on here

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/33205-update-on-my-iboga-treatment/


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

http://globalpublicvoice.com/is-there-a-remedy-for-depersonalization


----------

